# sa kina



## Qcumber

Hi  Still at it. 
I am not sure about the difference between *kiná* and *sa kiná*.
Are my translations correct?

1) *Gáya ng tuwî siyáng pagsasadyâ kiná Pína, gámit ni Disláw ang jeep ng kaniyáng ámo.*
= As everytime he went to Pina's, Dislaw used his boss's car.

2) *Lumákad ná siyáng patúngo sa kiná Pína.*
= He then walked to Pina's.

Why is there* sa* in sentence (1)?


----------



## moonshine

Hmm, you meant sentence 2 right? Well I'll take a stab at this. _Kina _is used to imply ownership by more than 1 person.

_Pupunta ako kina Pina._
I am going to Pina's. (wherein it's implied that I'm going to Pina's house but the house isn't necessarily only Pina's)

_Ang kotseng nakaparada sa harapan ay kina Pina._
The car parked out front is Pina's. (but not necessarily only hers, can mean it's Pina's family's car)

For the second sentence, I think _sa _was used in connection with the verb rather than with _kina_.
_
Lumakad na siyang *patungo sa* kina Pina.
_He made his way going to Pina's.

_Ang mabangong amoy ay *nanggagaling sa* kina Pina._
The fragrant smell is coming from Pina's.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> For the second sentence, I think _sa _was used in connection with the verb rather than with _kina_.
> _Lumakad na siyang *patungo sa* kina Pina._
> He made his way going to Pina's.
> _Ang mabangong amoy ay *nanggagaling sa* kina Pina._
> The fragrant smell is coming from Pina's.


Yet, sadyâ > magsadyâ > pagsasadyâ also implies _sa_.


----------

